# Help - Tricky Dilemma for Club Purchase



## Thinker (Sep 1, 2011)

My wife and I are relative beginners at golf. However my wife has has the opportunity to purchase a new set of Titleist AP2s for just £300 UK pounds! Incredible bargain really. Prior to this we'd been thinking a set of good quality clones.

Would it be unadvisable going out there with a top set of pro clubs as a beginner whose majority of shots currently don't take off and go bobbling along the ground?

Equally is she likely to find AP2 clubs incredibly difficult to handle as a beginner?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The AP2 is a club Titleist makes primarily for better golfers. That's a bit of over generalization, but the point is, it features things like no offset, smaller heads and a thin top line that better players like.

She might prefer something like the AP1 irons, which are made with more game improvement features built in.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

She might look the part but if the shafts are not tailored to a lady golfer she will struggle to hit the ball half decent.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

im pretty much a newbie as well...but i just got a nice set of Ping clubs...granted they arent brand new but they look like they are.
i played a long while back and then got out of it. i never had a nice set back then just a cheapo set from wal mart that i picked up for $125...it worked fine...but when i started again i wanted a nice set by a good company...so i got a set of Pings...weather i look silly because im not a low handicap or not dosent bother me at all but i know i have quality equiptment that i can grow into well.


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Buy clubs which fit your game don't buy clubs which are going to force you into swing changes.

However I can see why its tempting at that price. I have seen situations were people have bought brand clubs and progressed with them and I have also seen other situations were it just hasn't worked.


----------

